# Applet in Applet aufrufen



## RoadRunner0 (22. Feb 2005)

Hallo, hab da nen kleines Problem.

Wäre toll wenn ihr helfen könntet.
Wollt bei ButtonPressed nen anderes Applet(Werksapplet von Siemens also nur jar file und die class Datei stehen zur verfügung) starten lassen das dann auf ner externen Variable wo das 2. Apllet auch ran darf nen Wert 1 setzt.
Und bei ButtonReleased wieder auf 0 setzt.

Habs auch schon mit dem "Vorzeige"Thread zu dem Thema versucht aber das funzt bei mir nicht.

Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären? Und bei NetBeans kommen immer Fehler wenn ich AppletContext eingeb  ???:L 

Schon mal danke, Tschau roadRunner0


----------



## Sky (22. Feb 2005)

RoadRunner0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und bei NetBeans kommen immer Fehler wenn ich AppletContext eingeb  ???:L



Was kommt denn für ein Fehler?

Also, m.E. sollte Dir AppletContext#getApplets() helfen. Falls nicht, so musst Du dich mal mit Reflection aus einander setzen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Applets leben ja in Webseiten. Hast Du das Werksapplet auch in einer Webseite eingebunden? Und wenn ja, wie wird es aufgerufen?


----------



## RoadRunner0 (23. Feb 2005)

Ist direkt unter dem anderen eingebunden. (Und nen drittes gibts auch noch)

da gibts verschiedene jar files  mit gansss viele Klassen drin und der zum setzen is de.siemens.simaticnet.itcp.api.S7PutApplet.class
Das Eingabefeld für den zu setzenden Wert ist aber auch aus diesem jar File.

Hab probiert das ganze selbst auch mal zu programmiern aber das ging voll daneben. (Siehe X-Thread  )Irgendwie verstehn wohl nur alle andern was von Java und ich nicht


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Zeigst Du mal den HTML-Code?


----------



## RoadRunner (23. Feb 2005)

türlich kein problem

```
<APPLET CODE="FahrstuhlSimulation.class" width="350" heigth="450" name="Simu"></applet>


<APPLET CODE=””de.siemens.simaticnet.itcp.applets.S7PutApplet.class”
ARCHIVE=”s7applets.jar, s7api.jar” NAME=”Put1” WIDTH=400
HEIGHT=40>
<PARAM name=”RACK” value=0>
<PARAM name=”SLOT” value=2>
<PARAM name=”VARNUM” value=”1”>
<PARAM name=”VARNAME1” value=“aussenTaster Erdgeschoss”>
<PARAM name=”VARTYPE1” value=2>
<PARAM name=”VARAREA1” value=0x84>
<PARAM name=”VARSUBAREA1” value=0x02>
<PARAM name=”VAROFFSET1” value=40>
<PARAM name=”VARFORMAT1” value=”S”>
<PARAM name=”BACKGROUNDCOLOR” value=”0x00FFFF”>
<PARAM name=”EDIT” value=”true”>
</APPLET>
```


----------



## RoadRunner (23. Feb 2005)

Sorry hab ich vergessen, die ganzen VAR... Parameter sagen nur das das Applet auf nen bestimmten Merker der S7 zugreifen soll


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

> <APPLET CODE=””de.siemens.simaticnet.itcp.applets.S7PutApplet.class”


Absicht oder ein Versehen? (doppelte Anführungszeichen)

Du könntest auch mal versuchen, ohne .class zu schreiben.
Ich hatte bisher auch häufig Schwierigkeiten, Applets die in Packages organisiert sind, lauffähig in Webseiten einzubauen.

Edit: Und welche Fehlermeldungen gibts auf der Console?


----------



## RoadRunner (23. Feb 2005)

versehen weil es funktionierte ja, nur dies untereinander aufrufen krieg ich net hin


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Was ist denn genau dabei das Problem?


----------



## RoadRunner0 (23. Feb 2005)

wie ich denn Merker aus meiner FahrstuhlAni gesetzt bzw rückgesetzt kriege ohne Auf den Button "setzen" beim S7 Applet zu klicken und ohne den Wert einzugeben. aber mußte feststellen das das gar nicht gehen kann weil das eingabefeld so ein "Bean" der S7 is. So eine vor und zurück verkapselte Sche...e(Sorry, aber is doch wahr) hab ich noch nie gesehen

Deshalb weil das so net hinhaut wollt ich jetzt allein so was ähnliches wie S7PutApplet schreiben

Suche noch jemanden der mich dabei unterstützen könnte? Vielleicht hast ja Lust und Zeit


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Hm, ich weiß nicht, wie ich Dir dabei helfen könnte. Hatte mit SPS bisher nur oberflächlich zu tun.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (23. Feb 2005)

denn sind wir ja schon zwei, bis vor zwei 1/2 Wochen haben mich Java Applets auch noch nich interessiert   

Mehr als diesen dummen Fahrstuhl hab ich auch noch nie gemacht


----------



## RoadRunner0 (23. Feb 2005)

hab sonst auch ICQ is zwar grau aber nur damit nich ständig irgenwer wildfremdes auf die idee kommt mir schreiben zu wollen.

259695175


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich mich nicht mit Applets auskenne. SPS ist bei mir das Problem, bzw. die Verknüpfung einer SPS mit einem Java-Programm.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (23. Feb 2005)

die 2 1/2 wochen waren auch bei mir für SPS und applets gedacht


----------

